# Rise of the Underfolk



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Across the lands of man the mythical Skaven are considered nothing more then the fantasies of madmen and the stories of children. Yet below the earth the threat of the ratmen is all too real. The unstoppable Skaven hordes grow and grow each day, while the Grey Seers preach of the Great Ascendancy, where all the Children of the Horned Rat will rise up, destroy the weak surface-dwellers and inherit the earth. The prophecies of the Great Horned One cannot be denied, the Skaven are supreme and all others are weak!

However the Skaven's own ever-multiplying issues must come first. Recently several Skaven bastions near the northern holds have gone out of contact, and the small Stormvermin group sent to investigate has not returned. The Council of Thirteen have ordered Grey Seer Krestik Skartail to investigate and recover something very valuable to them. Granted an ad-hoc force from each of the Great Clans Krestik prepares to lead the way. But what could be so important as to send a Grey Seer, and to send him so close to the Chaos Wastes?.

And with no guarantee that any Skaven on this expedition shares the same goals, only one rule is clear. Trust no-one.


*Rules*: Here are the rules for the Rp. Follow them and have fun, don't and ill incinerate you with my warpstone magic.

-The minimum post requirement is at least six-eight sentences per update depending on the size of the update. Be detailed, Skaven have heightened senses. Write about what you are smelling, seeing, or what you are thinking about the other members of the group. After all you all hate each other.

-Post at least once per update. But nothing prevents you from posting more often, so try and post as much as you can. The primary plot is set but I have no problem with characters having their own issues with each other, just remember to follow the mighty Grey Seer's orders when they are given.

-No godmodding, period.

-I have the right to tell you that you are doing something wrong or request a change to your character if I feel you've strayed or made a mistake in creating them.


*Characters*: Templates for characters are below. Fill out each one to a good standard. At least 5 lines minimum for each one.

*Name*: (Names. Remember choose Skaveny names. Like Kratch, Viskit Burnfang, Chang Fang, Thanquol, Gnawdoom, Skilk, etc etc. Many many choices.)

*Affiliation*: (Which clan do you hail from. Are you a typical Skaven warrior from the Warlord Clans like Mors or Rictus. Are you a Clan Pestilens plague rat?, a Clan Eshin killer?, or a Clan Skryre warlock-engineer, or a Clan Moulder beast master. No Grey Seers, I am the only Grey Seer here.)

*Age*: (Remember Skaven die young from either their metabolism or their enemies, whichever gets them first. So 20 would be considered well-aged and Skaven over 25 are very rare. No over 30s, only Grey Seers and Lords of Decay age that far, barring very rare exceptions.)

*Appearence*: (What do you look like. What colour is your fur and remember that fur colours matter. What robes do you wear, are your fangs large or short and sharp.)

*Personality*: (What are you like. Its a given that all Skaven are deceitful, manipulative and self-serving but are you aggressive, arrogant, quiet and thoughtful.)

*Weapons*: (Most Skaven wield rusty blades and knives, but if you are specialised then some alternatives are available. Clan Eshin can have poisoned blades, Clan Skryre can have Warplock Jezzails and Warpfire throwers. Clan Pestilens can have plague knives and Clan Moulder can have whips and other beast equipment)

*Background*: (What background do you have in your Clan, are you well-known or infamous. Have you achieved anything noteworthy in your time as a Skaven.)


*Spaces Available*: I have no problem with how many people wish to join. However I don't want a force filled with assassins or plague priests. So here are the limits. As many Clanrats and Stormvermin are allowed as people join.

1 Assassin - Taken by Komanko

2 Plague Priests - One remaining

2 Warlock Engineers - One remaining

1 Beast Master - Taken by Nightlord

Unlimited Clanrats/Stormvermin


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Edit: never mind checked myself, but a question.Arent Warplock Jezzails require two men to operate?

Edit 2: First parts of character.

Ill take the assassin. Posting now


Name: Skrits Rotfang

Affiliation: Clan Eshin

Age: 15 

Appearence: Skrits is about 4.2ft tall, one of his eyes is red and the other is white resulting from a cut he suffered, for some reason his vision stayed the same but his left eye turned white. His fur is black as night which signifys him as a neutral born assassin (because neutral born killer is a reference to a movie ). Skrits is always bending his knees, this action makes him look even shorter then he really is. He has lots of smaller well sharped fangs which are as effective as the larger type of fangs, also his claws are shorter then usual giving him increased maneuverability with his weapons. Skrits wears a dark black robe with a hood it is so dark that sometimes its mistaken for is fur. He is enormously scarred by the constant fighting with other Skaven but he is not maimed in any way. His tail is furless and in the color of his skin. Also Skrits was mutated from his birth which gave him a slight but not a really big advantage over others in close combat, there are spikes coming out of his spine which makes it harder for others to hit him without getting injured.

Personality: Skrits is not interested in all the manipulations of the Skaven society, he is an assassin and thats all. As long as it wont hurt him, he wont be interested in who is ruling or who is trying to take power to himself. Apart from that he is efficient Skaven, he tries to do everything as fast as possible. He is also very quite for a Skaven, he does not suffer from the regular Skaven twitching and itching so he can stay silent most of the time even when walking. Skrits is a self serving Skaven and if he has a goal he will achieve it in any way possible be it mass destruction, betraying his allies, or any other kind of "crime". He keeps most of his thoughts to himself but he interacts with others constantly, making it hard for them to realize what he is thinking about. He likes the deep underdark which surrounds them, the sound and the smell of the old stone and rot across those caves always makes him feel better.
Class: Assassin

Weapons: Skrits uses a curved dagger and a sword together. He always uses the dagger with his left hand and the sword with his right. Except that he carries a spear for long distance fighting and a hidden crossbow as a backup weapon or as a long ranged attack weapon. Of course all his weapons are poisoned as all clan's Eshin weapons are.

Background: Skrits is infamously known for his survivability and his will to survive throughout the clan, although he tries to avoid unnecessary conflict with other clan mates he will still fight when provoked and he was provoked more then once... As all clan Eshin Skaven, Skrits started as a night runner, his training as a night runner was pretty short as they encountered on one of their scouting missions a fairly big group of Orcs. They were not equipped nor trained to handle such big and powerful enemies so they tried bypassing them which utterly became a failure because apparently this was a trap. Most of the night runners died, leaving Skrits and about four others alive, those five Skaven ran away as all Skaven do at the face of utter danger, but only four of them survived as one of the runners supposedly accidentally slipped and fell from a cliff to the endless abyss. After this mission those four who survived were promoted to gutter runners. Skrits was at the position of gutter runner for quite a long time as he was good at scouting and ambushing enemies. After many successful missions it came to Skrits's attention that one from his team is going to become an assassin, so as tradition demanded it, Skrits decided to eliminate the competition just in case, and thus with no other competedors he was picked to be an assassin.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

komanko said:


> Name: Skrits Rotfang
> 
> Affiliation: Clan Eshin
> 
> ...


Accepted. And black fur in Skaven society is the mark of a killer. Only one issue. Your robe must be black, black is the mark of Clan Eshin. A green robe would be for Clan Pestilens.

15 is a good age for a Skaven. As for weapons a Clan Eshin assassin would wield a poisoned weapon. The format of which is up to you, sword, axe, claws or even a spear. Its all your choice. But the weapon would be very toxic, enough to kill with a scratch.

As for background a Clan Eshin Skaven starts as a Night Runner, in large groups of twenty. The best of these, or usually the survivors, are made into Gutter Runners who work in teams of three. They are eventually promoted to Assassins once they have completed enough missions.


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

*Name*: Malk Tar

*Affiliation*: Clan Skyre

*Age*: 17

*Appearence*: 4ft flat skaven. His once brown fur is now charred with bits of black do to a unfortunate incident with a warpflame thrower. His tail is long and furry due to a mutation from long periods of close proximity to warpstone. He has short fangs which he files down as they get in the way of "testing". He wears warparmor almost at all times as he crafted it himself and has grown attached to it, attachment is not something skaven are used to preferring to pick survival over the thought of protecting something, but the attachment a creator feels towards his "children" is not something other skaven could understand.

*Personality*: Unlike most Skaven he is not manipulative as he has little time for other living beings often to caught up in his work to pay much attention to little things such as manipulation. He is extremely twitchy even for a skaven, constantly twitching and convulsing perhaps due to being so close to warpstone all day. He is a very patient skaven as he spends most of his time tinkering with his devices. He has little time for skaven that wish to waste his time and has no qualms about killing them to get back to his work uninterrupted. 

*Weapons*: (I know its not listed however Skyre use these often) A warplock pistol, and a warpblade that he has spring loaded up his sleeve, at a motion of his wrist he can pop it out. 

*Background: *Malk never spends to much time around the other skaven besides those in his clan so he is not very well known outside his clan. Inside his clan however he is known widely as a master pistol engineer. His beautiful (as beautiful as skaven can make) pistols almost never explode or malfunction as he spends months on each pistol. Malk clawed his way up the skaven hierarchy and with his mechanical orientated mind was scoped up by Clan Skrye extremely quickly and he has spent most of his time within the compound working without hesitation.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Stormvermin

Name: Vrolg

*Affiliation*: Clan Rictus

*Age*: 16

*Appearence*: With his 5’3” and pitch black fur covering his body, Vrolg stands out as one of the elite Stormvermin. Bulky with muscles, he loves to parade around with a semi-straight back, showing nothing but contempt for those that he sees as lower. His hairless tail is quite long and ends in a metal point placed over the tip. Though still young of age, his body shows the signs of battle. His pointed snout wearing a few scars along the side and the tip of his right ear having been cut off in a long ago battle. Next to that his head is also the home of two beady, red eyes which stare at most with malice and hatred. His fangs are not long nor short, they are just the right size and Vrolg rather lets them pierce by brute force then through sharpness. Vrolg protects his body well, his chest is protected by scavenged chainmail which then goes over to hard leather at his otherwise unprotected belly, making it able for him to duck beneath blows. He likes his arms unprotected because he likes to show off with his muscles from time to time. A leather rag ,bound with leather strings over his shoulders, protects his upper legs and more beloved parts, as well as serving as a small pouch. Small animal bones are attached to his fur in his neck and he likes the rattling sound it makes when walking normally. Slung on his back, he has half a shield, which can be identified as a chaos warrior shield. The star is mostly filed off and replaced with several symbols dedicated to The Horned Rat and clan Rictus. 

*Personality*: Vrolg is a living, breathing, walking, fighting machine. He knows he’s elite and he boasts off about it at any moment he can. He is like a big bully, arrogant and confident when amongst his own but silent and calculating when surrounded by complete strangers, but not often when they are clearly inferior to him. He likes to verbally and physically abuse his smaller kin and portrays himself over them. Against superiors he is flattering and lowly, wanting to one day take the place of clawleader or who knows, even chieftain. Passion and aggression is what fits him, though underneath his muscular exterior lies a very good working brain. Vrolg knows what to say at which moment, when to push a subject, when to go ahead with his own plans and when to let them be. Unlike his kin who he finds can be quite dumb at times, where intelligence made way for sheer muscle. Vrolg feels himself blessed by having both and fervently prays to The Horned Rat, sure of the greatness He instilled within him.

*Weapons*: Next to half his shield which he mostly uses defensively, Vrolg also carries a crude, rusty blade on his left thigh and a large halberd, of which he claims to have tempered the steel with his own paws. 

*Background*: Ever since he was old enough to open his eyes, he knew he was different. He was taken away from his mother because of his black fur. When one time brawling with another one of his “brothers” when he was in training, a claw leader asked him his name. But the only thing he could say through broken teeth and a blood spattered mouth was something along the way of Vffrollghhh which later on was carried further by the other Stormvermin. On one of the patrols through the Dark Lands he found a chaos shield, almost cloven in two. This he saw as a sign that no enemy could stand before him so he adorned the shield in his own liking and carries it everywhere he goes. Having battled the greenskins a few times and returning from successful patrols made him quite known inside his hold, but considered to the numerous Skaven that walk the Under-Empire, he is quite infamous. Or atleast for now, until things go his way.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Skavvy Rothaven*

Name: Skavvy Rothaven

Affiliation: Clan Pestilens, plague rat Priest

Age: 17

Appearance: You can tell that Skavvy would be tall for a rat, if he weren't so hunched over. His body looks twisted by the horrible diseases that course through him. He is very gaunt and lanky, but his skin hangs loose from his body. Almost bare of fur, he only has a few patches of white fur left, on his rotting skin, which is bone white, except the obvious open sores. Some of teeth are missing. His eyes look like hollows in his skull. Green tatters are all that is left of his robes, torn through years of scratching and itching his sores. 

Personality: Friendly.... OVERLY friendly. Believes in the keep your enemy's closer. wants those around him to not see him as a threat, but will take any opportunity to screw others over, or get others to fight amongst themselves.

Weapons: plague knives, sheathed in his very flesh. And a chained Flail

Background: Skavvy had a large family.... many brothers and sisters.. almost all of which have died by his hand, there is nothing he enjoys more than killing those who trust him, well at least those who don't see him as a threat. He believes he is destined for greatness. Witch is why when he was 14 he traveled to the temple of Skavenblight, and touched the Black pillar of the horned rat. He knows he is destined to replace the current plague lord on the council of 13, but he is not foolish. He knows he needs far more experience and combat discipline before attempting to take his seat on the council. ( I don't know a great deal about Skaven but the codex says other rats have survived this, but none have defeated the council members)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

TraitorsHand said:


> *Name*: Malk Tar
> 
> *Affiliation*: Clan Skyre
> 
> ...


Accepted. Good character TH.



Kulzanar said:


> *Name*: Vrolg
> 
> *Affiliation*: Clan Rictus Stormvermin
> 
> ...


Accepted. Good character.



G0DSMACKED said:


> Name: Skavvy Rothaven
> 
> Affiliation: Clan Pestilens, plague rat Priest
> 
> ...


A few problems with this character. First off the name isn't very Skaven like. The primary problem is your backstory.

Firstly Skaven females are all breeders, huge oxen sized barely intelligent monsters. Only male Skaven are fit to be in Skaven society. And you would not have touched the Pillar of Thirteen. Only Grey Seers are allowed near it or those of massive repute, and if you did survive it then your Clan leader, which in your case is Arch-Plaguelord Nurglitch, would have had you assassinated by now. (True some have survived it but none have defeated the council members, or survived the fights.)

Alter these problems and your accepted. I would advise reading a bit more about the Skaven.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Name: Verminzarr Throflem

Affiliation: Clan Pestilens, plague rat Priest

Age: 17

Appearance: You can tell that Verminzarr would be tall for a rat, if he weren't so hunched over. His body looks twisted by the horrible diseases that course through him. He is very gaunt and lanky, but his skin hangs loose from his body. Almost bare of fur, he only has a few patches of white fur left, on his rotting skin, which is bone white, except the obvious open sores. Some of his teeth are missing. His eyes look like hollows in his skull. Green tatters are all that is left of his robes, torn through years of scratching and itching his sores.

Personality: Friendly.... OVERLY friendly. Believes in the keep your enemy's closer. wants those around him to not see him as a threat, but will take any opportunity to screw others over, or get others to fight amongst themselves.

Weapons: plague knives, sheathed in his very flesh. And a chained Flail

Background: Verminzarr had a large family.... many brothers.. almost all of which have died by his hand, there is nothing he enjoys more than killing those who trust him, well at least those who don't see him as a threat. He believes he is destined for greatness, but he is not foolish. He knows he needs far more experience and combat discipline before attempting to make a stake for clan leadership.

sorry i am trying to find more fluff.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You didnt really have to post again... you could have just edited


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

komanko said:


> You didnt really have to post again... you could have just edited


Komanko is right. But I must turn down your new character Godsmacked, it doesn't meet the requirements. Read some more fluff and keep at it, and next time just edit your post rather then make a new one.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

how much players are you looking for?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As many as wish to join.


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool my character was accepted, I have never been a Skaven fanatic and honestly only know so much. I only know about the enginneer becuase I took a close look at them after my cousin dropped ten of my greatswords with that blasted ratling gun.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll take the beast master.

Name: Vistakk Fleshchanger

Affiliation: Clan Moulder

Age: 17

Appearance: Vistakk stands at at 5'2 with dark brown fur. His paws are scarred from years breaking the beasts his clan created. Like many rat-kin of his clan, Vistakk wears the colors of Moudler and always wears his belt; equipped with his rat-skin whip and other tools of his trade. Vistakk's right eye is a milky white orb from an accident with one of the giant rats he takes so much pride in and his left eye is a jaded shade of brown. Vistakk wears a rough leather hide over his chest and wears a neatly shaped metal helm over his furry head that help give him an evil appearance with his long, though blunt, fangs.

Personality: Vistakk is the greatest Beastmaster ever! That is what Vistakk tells himself each and every time he thinks of his work. Vistakk is a typical Skaven: distrusting of others, selfish, and above all, ambitious. Vistakk hates the surface dwellers and is always happy when he looks at the hairless human-slaves brought to him in Hell Pit. Vistakk is arrogant and quick tempered, believing anyone wanting his talents must beg-grovel for the artwork Vistakk delivers. 

Weapons: Vistakk uses a rat-skin whip and has various wicked looking knives.

Background: Born in Hell Pit and taken as an apprentice as soon as he was ready to leave the litter, Vistakk grew up around the menagerie of abominations that Clan Moulder spawned. Vistakk spent his early years serving his master in various ways: purchasing slaves, leading excursions out to the Chaos Wastes to capture humans, and assisting with his master in creating the beasts Moulder were renowned for. After 3 years of faithfulness, Vistakk was rewarded by the Horned Rat when his master had a tragic "accident" in the rat-ogre pit and Vistakk ended up with his master's techniques and steps to engineering anything from giant rats, to the warp bats used to finding warpstone, to wolf-rats, to even the lucrative and dangerous rat-ogres. 

Vistakk earned quite a reputation for himself in Hell Pit churning out great numbers of warp beasts and rat-wolves, his prized creations, to the numberless Warlord Clans. Vistakk kept a stict neutral stance with the minor clans. He was not above selling his beasts to both sides in a war. Though rich and influential, Vistakk dreams of unseating Lord Verminkin and taking up the role of Lord of Decay.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

This RP looks interesting, I'll see what I can whip up


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nightlord92 said:


> I'll take the beast master.
> 
> Name: Vistakk Fleshchanger
> 
> ...


Very nice, accepted. I like your choice of rat-wolfs.



WarpSpawned said:


> This RP looks interesting, I'll see what I can whip up.


Alrighty then.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

After some deliberations with myself, and my fellow Skaven, I have decided to change things up a bit. I want no more applicants, WarpSpawned I want you to create your character still because you applied and ill allow Godsmacked one more chance to re-create his in accordance with the rules, if he doesn't ill allow another applicant. Oh and also im limiting the choices a bit more. No more assassins, plague priests, beast masters or warlock engineers. However ill allow one variation for you if you don't want to be a Stormvermin, you could be my apprentice Grey Seer. But thats a one-only.

Im doing this because in the RP you will all be commanding Skaven from your clans. I.E I will give Komanko about 40 Gutter Runners to work with. Use them well in the RP, they are the closest thing you'll have to allies after all, and that ain't very much.

Once WarpSpawned and Godsmacked are sorted I will create the RP and we will begin.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Cool, I have 40 gutter runners, what should I do with them, hmmm... hmm... shit they died already...


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

Kulzanar said:


> Against superiors he is flattering and lowly, wanting to one day take the place of clawleader of who knows, even chieftain.


Ding! Achievement unlocked


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't post unless you have something prudent to say.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I should have it up soon, sorry for any delays, I'm just having a bit of trouble thinking up a history


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Name: Skratak Gnawshqueek

Affiliation: Grey Seer Apprentice

Age: 14

Appearance: Skratak stands at at 4'11 with light grey fur, with a single patch of white on his chest, and a small bit on his head between his horns. His paws are rough from the years of brutal fierce and cut throat training. He is especially proud of his horns, and does not like to cover his head. Though little more than five inches long,and only just begun to curve(upward) in his mind it is his most noticeable feature. His eyes have a red hue while light is shone into them, but there is a bit of fogginess there as well, as he is a little near sighted. He wears white on black flowing robes and carries a staff. His long pink tail whips side to side, when he is deep in thought, as he often is. 

Personality: Skratak is always pushing himself to greater limits with his sorcery. He wants to burn his enemys with warpfire and see them cower and skitter away. Skratak's hiss is loud and noticeable, it is something he often uses to keep the lessers in their place. He sees other clans as a means to an end. He knows he is a chosen one of the great horned rat and it gives him great pride. Though he greatly respects his order, and obeys his superiors vehemently, he is always plotting their demise. The great horned rat is always on his mind. As it is his favorite topic of conversation.


Weapons: Staff and dagger.

Background: Skratak has earned a reputation amongst the grey seer apprentices as being one you should not underestimate. He is far quicker than he lets on, and his skills in magic as they are out shine the best of the apprentices. He was told to stop killing the other apprentices in training. He knows he has much to learn if he wishes to be a full grey seer.

(i was originaly going to put 14, i changed it to 20 cause it was the upper half of the age range and in your OP you said Grey seers live much longer.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

G0DSMACKED said:


> Name: Skratak Gnawshqueek
> 
> Affiliation: Grey Seer Apprentice
> 
> ...


Better but alter your age a bit, for a Skaven 20 is past middle aged and you'd be a full Grey Seer by then. Go for 10-15. Other then that accepted. However I would point out that its second nature for Skaven to be underhanded, devious and treacherous. So you can respect your superiors but you'll want to kill them and gain more power.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I cannot for the life of me think of anything for the Skaven, I shall bow out of this RP, great-sounding though it is.

Thanks for putting up with my indecision, I'll keep track of this RP, just to see how it turns out.

~Warp


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright then.

I will start Rise of the Underfolk later today.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2jEM5aHHJc&feature=player_embedded#!
skaven squaring off! 

also when is this gonna start?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Soon soon. Ive just been sick over the weekend and it was at its worst yesterday, ill have it started once im better, likely in a day or two.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

is this still alive?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it is, ive just been very busy recently. Ill update it within the next few hours.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

this is my favorite rp currently. good job everyone, very descriptive.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

has everyone posted?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Stop nudging. Also, LotN (Lord Of The Night) asked for everyone to post more then once. He is not updating this RP daily after all so wait for a while until the next update.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh I didn't see that we could multi post. Cool.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Multi post yes, just don't double post please its annoying. If you need to add, edit your post.


----------

